# Cubing Sponsors?



## GrandSlam (Jun 25, 2014)

I know a lot of cubers who wish they could make it to New Jersey this August but can't due to travel/registration/hotel prices. However, there is a site in the works that is focusing on setting up a way for potential sponsors and cubers to meet. A local business would probably sponsor a speedcuber with good times, or maybe just for a bit of publicity. I inquired with the makers, who said that joining price for cubers would be about $2.50, but may be lowered to free if not very many people are interested. So if enough of you guys reply saying that you would be interested in joining that, I can telll them.

*Update* Okay, I emailed the guy back and told him what all of you said. Now that I have heard you all talk and make good points about it, you're right. This sounds a lot like a scam to me, too.

P.S. Could management delete this thread so that it doesn't tempt anybody to waste their money?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 25, 2014)

I assume the average cost of ONE person attending US Nationals, would be just about $1000. So if you decide to let this go through, and 1000 people pay this "join" price, then you can pretty much send two people to the competition, and profit off of that extra $500.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 25, 2014)

This doesn't make any sense to me, honestly. It sounds like a scam by the business that "connects" you to sponsors. You are not really paying for anything except the opportunity to possibly be sponsored, so most likely you will give them money for nothing.

If I were a company legitimately trying to connect sponsors and cubers, I would get my pay from the sponsor, rather than the sponsoree. The sponsor is already putting forward the money to help the sponsoree, and the middle man company would just take a cut from that.

It sounds very, very suspicious to me. There's absolutely no reason you should give money for a chance to get money.


----------



## kcl (Jun 25, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> This doesn't make any sense to me, honestly. It sounds like a scam by the business that "connects" you to sponsors. You are not really paying for anything except the opportunity to possibly be sponsored, so most likely you will give them money for nothing.
> 
> If I were a company legitimately trying to connect sponsors and cubers, I would get my pay from the sponsor, rather than the sponsoree. The sponsor is already putting forward the money to help the sponsoree, and the middle man company would just take a cut from that.
> 
> It sounds very, very suspicious to me. There's absolutely no reason you should give money for a chance to get money.



Millions of people do it though, they call it the lottery


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 25, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Millions of people do it though, they call it the lottery



I heard a good quote about the lottery the other day:

"Trying to get rich by playing the lottery is like trying to commit suicide by flying on commercial airlines."


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 25, 2014)

GrandSlam said:


> I know a lot of cubers who wish they could make it to New Jersey this August but can't due to travel/registration/hotel prices. However, there is a site in the works that is focusing on setting up a way for potential sponsors and cubers to meet. A local business would probably sponsor a speedcuber with good times, or maybe just for a bit of publicity. I inquired with the makers, who said that joining price for cubers would be about $2.50, but may be lowered to free if not very many people are interested. So if enough of you guys reply saying that you would be interested in joining that, I can telll them.



wut?



DeeDubb said:


> I heard a good quote about the lottery the other day:
> 
> "Trying to get rich by playing the lottery is like trying to commit suicide by flying on commercial airlines."



Hehehe...


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 25, 2014)

A smart person once told me, "If you have to pay, you're a customer, not an employee." Seems relevant.


----------



## ySoSrs (Jun 25, 2014)

strakerak said:


> I assume the average cost of ONE person attending US Nationals, would be just about $1000. So if you decide to let this go through, and 100 people pay this "join" price, then you can pretty much send two people to the competition, and profit off of that extra $500.


Good plan, except for the part where 100*$2.50 is only $250, hard to make $500 profit on that. 

Btw, lots of people interested = 'joining fee' while few people interested = no fee? Seems obvious to me to tell them only a few people are interested so there's no fee? Usually it's the other way around, the more people that are interested, the lower the fee. Oh yeah, and everything that is said above^^.


----------



## (X) (Jun 25, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> This doesn't make any sense to me, honestly. It sounds like a scam by the business that "connects" you to sponsors. You are not really paying for anything except the opportunity to possibly be sponsored, so most likely you will give them money for nothing.
> 
> If I were a company legitimately trying to connect sponsors and cubers, I would get my pay from the sponsor, rather than the sponsoree. The sponsor is already putting forward the money to help the sponsoree, and the middle man company would just take a cut from that.
> 
> It sounds very, very suspicious to me. There's absolutely no reason you should give money for a chance to get money.


And chicks for free


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 25, 2014)

ySoSrs said:


> Good plan, except for the part where 100*$2.50 is only $250, hard to make $500 profit on that.
> 
> Btw, lots of people interested = 'joining fee' while few people interested = no fee? Seems obvious to me to tell them only a few people are interested so there's no fee? Usually it's the other way around, the more people that are interested, the lower the fee. Oh yeah, and everything that is said above^^.



Keyboard... Missed the extra zero..


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 25, 2014)

If anyone here is looking for a sponsor, if you are employed then always talk to your employer. It's not uncommon to be sponsored up to about $1000 by your employer, depending on how well you can sell yourself. Sometimes you may only get $50-$100 (or even none). _Always_ ask your employer, you may be surprised by just how much they are able to sponsor you for a big competition.

For those not employed yet, keep this in mind for your future jobs/careers


----------



## GrandSlam (Jun 25, 2014)

Hmmmm... That's right. It does sound a bit suspicious.


----------



## GrandSlam (Jun 25, 2014)

ySoSrs said:


> Good plan, except for the part where 100*$2.50 is only $250, hard to make $500 profit on that.
> 
> Btw, lots of people interested = 'joining fee' while few people interested = no fee? Seems obvious to me to tell them only a few people are interested so there's no fee? Usually it's the other way around, the more people that are interested, the lower the fee. Oh yeah, and everything that is said above^^.



Yeah, that does sound wrong...


----------

